# Whitetails Unlimited Banquet - December 2



## DTJ (Nov 17, 2006)

Hi all -

Hope some of you might be interested in this.

Whitetails Unlimited will be holding a banquet on Saturday, December 2 at the Speedway Restaurant in West Fargo. There will be door prizes, an auction, and gun raffles.

Tickets are $45 for a single and $25 for spouses/children. Proceeds will go towards local WTU projects.

This is the second year that WTU has had a banquet in Fargo-Moorhead, and it promises to be a good one.

If you're interested, send me a PM or more details can be found at http://www.whitetailsunlimited.com/events/banquets/event_2e2653cf7d6d/session_f3db62dac76e/


----------

